# Town Church



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got our town church by Walthers in the mail today:thumbsup: Nicely detailed: $9
That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks the same as the old Life Like one from year ago. Walthers must have kept that one in production too when they bought out Life Like.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tkruger said:


> That looks the same as the old Life Like one from year ago. Walthers must have kept that one in production too when they bought out Life Like.


It is Life Like by Walthers


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my progress on the church. Got everything painted. Taking longer than I thought. Lots of little pieces.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

HEYHEY!!! I'm a conductor now


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> HEYHEY!!! I'm a conductor now


Welcome to a higher tax rate! 

Church is looking great. I think Shay showed one similar to this recently, with a custom made steeple.

Looking forward to the assembly!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Started assembly this morning


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You going to weather it?

You better hurry tomorrows church day.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> You going to weather it?
> 
> You better hurry tomorrows church day.


A light weathering as most churches are looked after. I'll try to get it done in time for mass


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Got it put together. A little light weathering and we can warm up the choir


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The whites too clean looking.

And some pigeon poop is needed for the steeple.:laugh:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> The whites too clean looking.
> 
> And some pigeon poop is needed for the steeple.:laugh:


My wife insists I don't dirty it up too much, but a few turds couldn't hurt
Are there little pigeons available?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> My wife insists I don't dirty it up too much, but a few turds couldn't hurt
> Are there little pigeons available?


I have seen them but they don't come a long to often.
Saw some O recently but they wanted too much!
A little modeling clay and you could make some.
A little round blob with a pointed head.

I will look.


Sweet! look here.











http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr10169.htm


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I have seen them but they don't come a long to often.
> Saw some O recently but they wanted too much!
> A little modeling clay and you could make some.
> A little round blob with a pointed head.
> ...


Man. They are nicer than I was expecting. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wasn't expecting the "stained glass" window inserts. Neat touch ... I like it!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I wasn't expecting the "stained glass" window inserts. Neat touch ... I like it!
> 
> TJ


That is a bit of an issue I have with this model actually. The stained glass is nothing more than paper, which is fine. But there was no glass included for the back windows. I'll have to keep my eye open for something to make windows from.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe some kind of coloured plastic from bubble wrap items. I have used such thick plastic to cut out windows for model homes which did not include plastic windows. Cheap models


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Overhead projector film will probably work.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Overhead projector film will probably work.


Good idea ...

... with random dabs of various color from Sharpie markers. Would be translucent.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Good idea ...
> 
> ... with random dabs of various color from Sharpie markers. Would be translucent.


I doubt the back windows would be stained glass. Too expensive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of stuff comes in a box with the clear plastic to see it.

Some is thinner then others, that would work too.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Here it is. Pretty much done. A few spots need some touching up. Not by best effort, but not bad.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Whose turn to pass the collection plate?!?

Looks quite nice. Is that a copper-greenish tinge on the cupola roof? Nice touch.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now it looks too dirty.:laugh:
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


The wife yell at you?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Now it looks too dirty.:laugh:
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> The wife yell at you?


I can't help myself:laugh:


----------

